# Vote for J9's K9s Dog Training!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Friends,

If you've ever appreciated any of my training advice, please consider voting for J9's K9s for the MyFoxLA's Hot List!

You can vote daily! We're currently in the lead, but will need regular voting to keep us there!

Thanks in advance!

Stephanie and the J9's K9s Team

http://myfoxla.cityvoter.com/j9-s-k9s-dog-training/biz/62204


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the e-mail from you guys! Got my vote Steph!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Voted! To me your advice is absolutely spot on, you seem to have a very similar approach/philosophy to training as I do...even if you do apply yours at a much higher level than me!! I can imagine your training class is a great place to be and would be my first choice if I were a few thousand miles closer! Good luck!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, Emma! 

Whoops - turns out, you can only vote once, not daily... Well, I should say they'll only allow one vote per email address. If you have more than one email address, you can vote more than once!

We're very excited to stay in the lead and hope it stays that way! Every vote counts. Please consider casting yours today!

-Stephanie


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I signed up Andy for classes! He starts the 27th. I can't wait to start classes. I got a wild child on my hands....he will be 17 weeks old when class begins. Will you be teaching that class?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

grcharlie said:


> I signed up Andy for classes! He starts the 27th. I can't wait to start classes. I got a wild child on my hands....he will be 17 weeks old when class begins. Will you be teaching that class?


Hey, that's so cool that you're coming to class!

I don't teach the Sat. beginner class. Your instructor will be Rhonda. She's great! Have a great time in class... I'm sure we'll meet at some point!

Kindly,
Stephanie


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Did it!

"Your vote for J9's K9 training has been verified"....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jenny Wren said:


> Did it!
> 
> "Your vote for J9's K9 training has been verified"....


Cool, thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have voted everyday


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

You got my vote Quiz
Jerry & Harley


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just signed up and voted. It was a no brainer since I have always valued your advice here on the forum.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Done! You always give wonderful advice. Good luck!


----------

